# BlackBerry London: Leaked Image of First BBX OS Phone Appears



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 15, 2011)

RIM gives up it's classic form factor for the full screen?


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2011)

Ugliest phone in the world. Prob a fake anyway.


----------



## magneze (Nov 15, 2011)

RIM have had full screen phones for a while.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 15, 2011)

If they curved the edges a bit it could look ok, certainly looks very thin but yeah...I'm leaning toward fake to.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 18, 2012)

The image in the first post is not too disimilar to leaked photos of the (near) finished item. It's looking very good:


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2012)

It's nowhere near as ugly though.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 18, 2012)

It's a good looking phone that's for sure.


----------



## Manter (Dec 18, 2012)

its a rectangle with rounded edges.  Apple will 'ave 'em


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, it's nearly identical to the Sony Experia but then that's what phones look like.

Apple invented them, apparently.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm sure they will be in the courts soon enough 

I'm waiting to see what the version with a keyboard is like myself, as I'm not a massive fan of all-touch phones.


----------



## Manter (Dec 18, 2012)

Any idea when it is released?  too lazy to google


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 18, 2012)

Launch event 30thJanuary .


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2012)

The interface ain't exactly doing it for me. 










http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/48815/blackberry-10-ui-os-pics-leak


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks identical to Android.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 18, 2012)

Have a look at some 'peek and flow' vids. Interface looks fantastic.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Have a look at some 'peek and flow' vids. Interface looks fantastic.


Why would anyone want to buy this over an Android or iOS device?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Why would anyone want to buy this over an Android or iOS device?


 
Corporates with RIM infrastructure in place.


----------



## Manter (Dec 18, 2012)

we have to have apple or RIM.  so this is interesting...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Why would anyone want to buy this over an Android or iOS device?


 
Well, the reasons I prefer my Blackberry to those are....size, weight, form factor, keyboard, call quality, speed of use, integration of social networking apps, apps like blackberry travel, password keeper, BBM etc. etc.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Looks identical to Android.


 
Doesn't it just!


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Corporates with RIM infrastructure in place.


Aren't they fast-disappearing?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Aren't they fast-disappearing?


 
Not at that large a rate. Android still needs to up it's game before companies will adopt it also. It's between iOS and RIM at the moment.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Well, the reasons I prefer my Blackberry to those are....size, weight, form factor, keyboard, call quality, speed of use, integration of social networking apps, apps like blackberry travel, password keeper, BBM etc. etc.


Let's hope this new phone manages all that. I have my doubts. In fact, I think it's going to be a rerun of the webOS saga: the Blackberry OS may well contain some fantastic class-leading innovation, but it's just too late to grab enough mainstream market traction.

If the high quality apps aren't there and there's not a big enough choice of  handsets why would a regular consumer get this high end smartphone over other, cheaper models?

That said, I'm not sure some of Blackberry's cheapo models will continue to enjoy custom from da kidz.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2012)

RIMs market share has been in free fall for ages and I wonder if their diminishing business base will be enough to sustain them if this new handset doesn't find favour with the public.



> RIM lost even more ground — channel sales of BlackBerry smartphones dropped 38.4% in the third quarter, totaling 7.3 million units for a global market share of just 4.2%.


 




http://bgr.com/2012/11/08/smartphone-market-share-q3-2012/


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks like RIMs glory days are long behind them but look at Symbian plunge!






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:World-Wide-Smartphone-Market-Share.png


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 18, 2012)

One thing's for sure, this is the last throw of the dice. I really hope it's a success for them.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> One thing's for sure, this is the last throw of the dice. I really hope it's a success for them.


I'd hate to see them go but it feels a lot like the webOS saga to me.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 18, 2012)

We have quite a few and a BES server but we took the decision not to upgrade any handsets over a year ago and let them all go to rolling contracts (unless people broke them but we'd just get a handset) to see where it all pans out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 18, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> The image in the first post is not too disimilar to leaked photos of the (near) finished item. It's looking very good:


 
That looks remarkably nothing like an iPhone 5.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks fantastic to me, although it's a couple of years too late. I hope they price it aggressively, the smartphone market needs as much competition as possible. Why has it taken RIM so damn long to get BBX off the ground?


----------



## Manter (Dec 19, 2012)

editor said:


> Aren't they fast-disappearing?


The other operating systems still have security issues according to our it department. Rim is the only maker than lets them ringfence client data adequately.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 19, 2012)

Manter said:


> The other operating systems still have security issues according to our it department. Rim is the only maker than lets them ringfence client data adequately.


 
This ^^


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 30, 2013)

Just getting around to watching the launch webcast now. It looks great so far


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope the new Blackberry does really well.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 30, 2013)

I see RIM have changed there name. I wish them well, but can't see them being around that much longer.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll tell you what, they seem so energised and focused this last year, this launch is going to go well. I think Microsoft and Nokia will be shitting themselves. But that's just my opinion, yo 

Thorsten Heinz has really transformed the company in just one year. An impossible task he may have, but he's done one hell of a job.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 30, 2013)

hehe, "Global Creative Director" at Blackberry....Alicia Keys!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 30, 2013)

Super detailed review for those interested:

http://crackberry.com/blackberry-z10-review


----------



## paolo (Jan 30, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> I see RIM have changed there name. I wish them well, but can't see them being around that much longer.



Me neither.

I've been doing work at a few corporates over the last few years, and all of them allowed staff to use iOS to hook into corporate mail/calendar/contacts. Exchange basically. And, increasingly, Android too.

RIM are fucked.

It's like Netware all over again. Anyone old enough to remember that? Corporate dominance gives sales inertia for sure, but not to be mistaken for some kind of immortality.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 30, 2013)

paolo said:


> I've been doing work at a few corporates over the last few years, and all of them allowed staff to use iOS to hook into corporate mail/calendar/contacts. Exchange basically. And, increasingly, Android too.


 
Its a fucking nightmare for admins though. The new buzzword is MDM, mobile device management, i.e scrubbing someones device of client/sensitive data when they leave the company. These new phones have MDM as standard (Blackberry Balance). I bet there were a lot of IT managers who's ears pricked up when they heard that.

I think they may have found a USP there that could save them.


----------



## paolo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hear what you're saying. No, that won't rescue them.

Admin ease of use was never the fundamental. It was what a Blackberry empowered *users* to do. That USP disappeared a few years ago.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 30, 2013)

I dunno though. There are still a lot of companies out there using BB who might stick with it just because of balance. It removes the need for a BYOD requirement on the office wifi and all the cost and admin that requires.

Still, I wouldn't bet even a fiver on them being around in their current form in 5 years time.


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2013)

Some of the new screens don't 'alf look like Android.


----------



## paolo (Jan 30, 2013)

For a given company: Gradual decline in use by users, followed by switch-off after user base drifts below a "why bother?" threshold. If I was running corporate IT and thinking of the long game, I'd be pondering what the technical exit plan would be in 2-3 years.


----------



## Mapped (Jan 30, 2013)

paolo said:


> I've been doing work at a few corporates over the last few years, and all of them allowed staff to use iOS to hook into corporate mail/calendar/contacts. Exchange basically. And, increasingly, Android too.


 
They let you use what you want where I work if you buy it yourself....BUT you have to install this corporate malware on your own device. This software means that if they want the company can potentially see all files on your device, white/blacklist apps, track the device's movements and remotely nuke the device. I was part of a trial for this an uninstalled it straight away (also not an easy task). I think quite a few people are using it now it's been rolled out.

I'd rather not have our IT dept having that access on my personal device so I've just ordered a new Blackberry through the company for mobile exchange services as RIM are still the only brand they'll buy. This is UK, risk averse, public sector and I don't see them changing any time soon.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 30, 2013)

Mapped said:


> They let you use what you want where I work if you buy it yourself....BUT you have to install this corporate malware on your own device. This software means that if they want the company can potentially see all files on your device, white/blacklist apps, track the device's movements and remotely nuke the device. I was part of a trial for this an uninstalled it straight away (also not an easy task). I think quite a few people are using it now it's been rolled out.
> 
> I'd rather not have our IT dept having that access on my personal device so I've just ordered a new Blackberry through the company for mobile exchange services as RIM are still the only brand they'll buy. This is UK, risk averse, public sector and I don't see them changing any time soon.


 
I'm guessing you also have the bonus of not having work stuff appear when on a messy night out as well


----------



## paolo (Jan 30, 2013)

Mapped said:


> They let you use what you want where I work if you buy it yourself....BUT you have to install this corporate malware on your own device. This software means that if they want the company can potentially see all files on your device, white/blacklist apps, track the device's movements and remotely nuke the device. I was part of a trial for this an uninstalled it straight away (also not an easy task). I think quite a few people are using it now it's been rolled out.
> 
> I'd rather not have our IT dept having that access on my personal device so I've just ordered a new Blackberry through the company for mobile exchange services as RIM are still the only brand they'll buy. This is UK, risk averse, public sector and I don't see them changing any time soon.


 
Gotcha. As an informed user, I don't blame you for making that choice.

In terms of inertia, I'd expect public sector is the worst - i.e. the risk averse nature you mention. So yes, I can see those kinds of mega-orgs being the last to bail. And of course, long-tail stuff, there'll be a small number of sizeable orgs that might cling on until they have no choice (e.g. product discontinuation / vendor collapse).


----------



## Mapped (Jan 30, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm guessing you also have the bonus of not having work stuff appear when on a messy night out as well


 
Yeah the crackberry is getting left at home 



paolo said:


> In terms of inertia, I'd expect public sector is the worst - i.e. the risk averse nature you mention. So yes, I can see those kinds of mega-orgs being the last to bail.


 
Our lot will be there until the bitter end. The browser on most PC's here is still ie7   and to get any change you need to go off reservation a little. I just bought Macs out of some external funding for a bit more flexibility and our IT guys are scratching their heads saying they don't support them. That lack of support is one of the reasons why I bought them, I don't want them touching them. Just give me wifi and email and we'll get on with the rest.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd love to work for them just googled rim jobs and now I really want to work for them


----------



## paolo (Jan 31, 2013)

Mapped said:


> ...our IT guys are scratching their heads saying they don't support them. That lack of support is one of the reasons why I bought them...


 


To get stuff done, minimise radar profile.


----------

